# Moonshoes Potter



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Moonshoes was battling with a bit of sbd from the new water and acclimating to slightly colder temperature while we set up the heaters.

Unfortunately his sbd issues lasted for 2 weeks, but were on and off.

I was treating with epsom salt as per usual, but it seems like the new conditions and his age were just too much for him. He was older, I know, when I bought him, and I had him for a few months shy of a year.

Farewell Moonshoes Potter.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

So sorry =( He looks like a wise old boy. RIP Moonshoes


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! He was a beautiful fish, with an awesome name and i bet a wonderful life!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sorry. But i really like the name!


----------

